# How do I



## Flatlander (Apr 18, 2006)

Put Smilies in my rep comments to people? I have noticed that others have done this when giving me rep, and I don't know how to do it myself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Put Smilies in my rep comments to people? I have noticed that others have done this when giving me rep, and I don't know how to do it myself.


 
I think you use the actual code for the smiley...


----------



## Tarot (Apr 18, 2006)

That's exactly what I did, just use the code for the smilie and it pops up.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 23, 2006)

I had forgotten about this thread.  Sorry for my late response.

So, you're telling me that you geeks that keep putting smilies in my rep actually know the code for them?  Good lord - don't expect smilies in my rep comments then, that's a lot of farting around....


----------



## Gemini (Apr 23, 2006)

Dude.



lololol.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2006)

I have enoughtrouble typeing responses with out haveing to figure out codes


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2006)

Dan, I think you have to type <colon>lol<colon> so ... without any spaces you would type this:

: lol :

Run it all together and it's a laughing smiley.  I dunno, I'll try it.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 23, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't like that laughing smiley.  I like this one: :lol2:


OHhhhhhh!  All the codes are written beside the smileys on the full smiley list!  I get it now.  

Crap.  Now I have conflict.  I'm going to have to engeeken myself by learning the codes to my favourite smileys.  I'm compelled....


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2006)

nothing wrong with geeks or engeekening that I can see, Flatlander   :boing2:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sure there is they know everything and that by itself is fighting!!!
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't like that laughing smiley.  I like this one: :lol2:
> 
> 
> OHhhhhhh!  All the codes are written beside the smileys on the full smiley list!  I get it now.
> ...


I prefer that laughing smiley too, btw, I was just typing quick.   And good job, after 2 years, finding the smiley codes, btw.  :lol2:


----------



## Tarot (Apr 24, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't like that laughing smiley.  I like this one: :lol2:
> 
> 
> OHhhhhhh!  All the codes are written beside the smileys on the full smiley list!  I get it now.
> ...



Or you could just print out the list and put it next to your computer.    Or would that be even _more_ geeky than just learning the code?


----------



## Kreth (Apr 24, 2006)

Some smilies don't require a preceding : like the oddly-appropriate-for-this-thread RTFM...

:uhyeah:


----------

